# 2009 Nissan Rogue SL AWD Tire Recommendation



## Yanksrule211 (Oct 19, 2019)

I am looking to buy new tires for my 2009 Nissan Rogue SL AWD. I've had the car for a little over a year now and don't have much experience with tires/cars in general, so I was trying to do my research to learn. It is a family car that I believe has been taken good care of and is currently at 94k miles.
I've narrowed down to 3 options from Pirelli because there is currently a great deal of $140 off a set of 4 Pirelli tires at Sam's Club.
The 3 options (All 225/60/17 size):
Pirelli P4 Four Seasons Plus 99T for $123.68/tire (~$385 less discount and with tax). 90,000-mile treadwear warranty
Pirelli Cinturato P7 A/S Plus 99H for $151.87/tire (~$507 less discount and with tax). 70,000-mile treadwear warranty
Pirelli Cinturato P7 A/S Plus 99V for $147.18/tire (~$486 less discount and with tax). 70,000-mile treadwear warranty

My questions:

From doing my research, I don't understand why the 99H tire is more money than the 99V tire. With the same treadwear warranty, isn't the 99V better for performance? Is there any reason to get an H-rated tire over a V-rated tire for a similar price?
The recommended speed rating from Nissan is H-rated. Would it be bad to put T-rated tires on this car? Is upgrading to a V-rated tire worth $100 and 20,000-mile less treadwear warranty?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The 99H tire is cheaper than the 99V according to suggested retail prices by Pirelli. Sam's Club must have decided to market them aggressively. That said they are not a better option for your Rogue. The V rated tire will wear faster, but the biggest issue is that it will have too much grip and your Rogue will be far more likely to tramline on rough roads and be affected by road imperfections. The difference between the T and H rated tires is mainly that the H has a firmer sidewall that provides better handling characteristics if you are taking a corner fast or making an emergency maneuver at speed.
In many cases designated winter tires will have a T speed rating when buying that size. Frankly, I think both tires would be fine. If you are not a speed demon who takes corners too fast, I think the P4s are the best deal and have a better wear rating, and they look to me to be a better design for all seasons, including a bit of snow.
Actually I think the best tire they sell for you might be
https://www.samsclub.com/p/225-60r17-99h-wrdy-60000/prod21341035?xid=plp_product_1_2

and I also think Cooper CS5 would be great








Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring - 225/60R17 99H Tire - Sam's Club


Buy Cooper CS5 Ultra Touring - 225/60R17 99H Tire : Cooper at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com


----------

